# flathead fishing



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

my son is on leave from Marine corps. Thinking about going out to try and catch some flatheads.Is it to late in the year? Is there much success now? river or lake? Any help is appreciated. thanks...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

They are still biting.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

what lake?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

And was that the only one? Was there much other action?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

It wasnt a lake, the spots i go to are on a beaten path. I landed 6 flats 7 channels and 1 gar. Its been steady atleast 1 fish 20+ lbs a outing. Got a good friend of mine to go with me this past weekend. He got his new pb 27 lbs. All of my fish pictures suck since im typically alone 99% of the time.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Caught this smaller one last Saturday (19th). Buddy caught one earlier in the evening about the same size. From a creek and the water was pretty cold but the fish were fighting good. Hit a big live chub. We don’t catch a lot of bigger ones this time of the year but smaller ones will still bite


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Went to the ohio river for the weekend. The big river is 10 degrees warmer then the river i typically fish. Caught some blues flats and a gar. Best flat was 28 lbs and new pb blue was 34 lbs. Fished along the wv bordering section.


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

catfishjustin said:


> View attachment 326229
> It wasnt a lake, the spots i go to are on a beaten path. I landed 6 flats 7 channels and 1 gar. Its been steady atleast 1 fish 20+ lbs a outing. Got a good friend of mine to go with me this past weekend. He got his new pb 27 lbs. All of my fish pictures suck since im typically alone 99% of the time.
> View attachment 326229


DAAAAAAAAMN!!
Awesome fish!!


----------

